# Chronically late



## greyandgreenbean77 (Dec 23, 2013)

It's like no matter how hard I try I am chronically late. I gotta be an 50min to an hour ahead to get to work on time when my job is only 11min. away by car because of my bus schedule. I know it's my fault and I should be earlier. Sadly even when I wake up earlier i'm still late. I really don't want to get in trouble or fired for being late. Not sure how I can stop being late. And doing things the night before does not work for me. And yes biggest problem is making myself get out of bed. I wake up and hate what I'm getting ready to go do so I drag ***. Tomorrow I'm determined not to be late.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Put your alarm clock on the other side of your room, away from your bed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greyandgreenbean77 (Dec 23, 2013)

- __-


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

I often drag myself out of bed about 15 minutes before my train is scheduled to depart (I live roughly 8 minutes from the station). I think, deep down, I'm trying to tempt fate, and actually want to miss my train, be late and get fired.


----------



## TruthAndOtherDisasters (Dec 17, 2013)

I do that when I'm anxious or when I really don't want to go somewhere/do something.

Doing things the night before would have been better but work within your limits, obviously. Something I used to do when I had a job I didn't like but needed, was get up practically 2 hours before that, even if that meant not enough sleep.
BUT, I would have plenty of time for mental prep: taking time to get ready, having long proper breakfast along with doing something I like(watch, read..anything that makes you feel better), then prepare bag etc, choose an outfit that makes me feel better, make myself look good, as much as I can...And then I was ready, and I would go on the bus and listen to music that makes me feel better. And by the time I reached work, however much I didn't want to be there, I was ready to face that day. That one day, only.
And then, same the next day.

Obviously that is a lot of time each morning, so you can't do that forever. But you can do that for a while, if it helps you.


----------



## jdbear (Mar 15, 2016)

*yeah...*



nubly said:


> Put your alarm clock on the other side of your room, away from your bed.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is like the first thing that comes up when you google help on punctuality.


----------



## greyandgreenbean77 (Dec 23, 2013)

The other thing is I've got chronic fatigue syndrome and I'm on antibiotics too so my *** feels like a zombie most of the time. I worked OT yesterday ate and went to bed at like 8:30 and literally didn't wake up until it was time for me to get up for work again. Still late 40 hours is to freakin much for me. Specially without a car, commuting is a pain but I don't have much of a choice like 99% of Americans. Such a bad mood this morning. I get angry beyond rationality at my job to the point where I hate my coworkers and boss for things that they didn't do to me. Pissed off at the work expectations because it's putting me out to meet them. I don't have enough fing time to myself and don't get any respect like 99% of American workers. I want to throw **** at my boss and yell in her face. So annoyed.


----------



## Nkiruka (Aug 30, 2009)

Is it possible that a big reason you're frequently late is because you just don't want to go? It sounds like you really don't enjoy working there and have a lot of frustration towards it. I'm not judging; I have the same problem. No matter how early I get up, it doesn't matter because I still subconsciously begin to drag the closer it is to leave from a lack of enthusiasm. I'm lucky I don't work a place where they're really strict on punctuality.


----------



## GeorgeCostanzaTheMovie (Mar 11, 2016)

I set my alarm to the loudest and most obnoxious thing I can find. Also, if you're lying in bed and half awake, try messaging your hands. That helps waking up sometimes.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

I'm always late too and have been ever since I was at uni. I think it is partly because I don't want to go and so put things off, but also partly because I am a perfectionist and want to use my time as productively as possible i.e. if I can get that 5 or 10mins in bed I will.


----------



## stilltrolling (Sep 10, 2012)

I hate getting up early so much..Thankfully I found a new job which starts at 9:30 AM and is like 5 minutes from my home. Will have to work till 6:30 without OT, but at least 
my mornings will be better.


----------

